# How to get rid of redness?



## Sirithlonn (Feb 17, 2006)

I have some redness around my chin and around nose, how do you get rid of it, rather than covering it up?


----------



## bunni (Feb 17, 2006)

is it from breakouts? i sometimes put visine on my red spots it makes it less red. :icon_conf


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 17, 2006)

i have the same problem, although mine is just in like nice large areas. i usually just let it go, but if its really bad then i use a green and reg. concealer to cover it up. works well on zits. or else in general i have no idea.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 17, 2006)

i heard of this product about a month ago but i can't recall the name--if someone else knows of it maybe that might be what you should try.

it's a line of soaps/facial care products designed specifically to reduce redness.

due to the blessings of my irish ancestors i have incredibly pale skin but i tend to have very flushed cheeks (sometimes a little too blotchy for my taste) and as Naturally suggested i've tried chamomile with a fair amount of success at times--it's worth a try and if anyone knows of those products maybe you should give them a test.


----------



## looooch (Feb 17, 2006)

are there specific products that you suggest that contain chamomile or how to i prepare this concoction :icon_wink


----------



## looooch (Feb 17, 2006)

ooo...lemming forming :icon_chee


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 18, 2006)

I like Antiox C from DHC skin care for redness.


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Most people have this in varying degrees but I don't think there's much you can do about them, sometimes drinking more water (especially if you're not drinking enough) can even out skin tone all over - it helps me :icon_smil. You should also try and find a good concealer like the other girls have suggested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## senelips (Feb 18, 2006)

I use get the red out corrective concealer by senegence, it is only $15 and covers all my red blemishes.


----------

